# What is wrong with dish and the hopper w/sling?



## comizzou573 (Aug 6, 2007)

I called to have my hopper replaced due to hard drive failure, and dish sends me another bad receiver that has hard drive failure 311. This is annoying, I hope they send me a brand new one, than I don't need to deal with this bs.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Your subject title is misleading... I don't know that there is anything wrong with Dish or the Hopper w/ Sling per se... but if you had a failed receiver replaced with a receiver that immediately failed, that is a problem worth complaining about. Why not try to contact one of the DIRT reps here and let them know the situation. I would think they would like to know if there is a problem with their replacement process that would allow a failed receiver to be replaced with another failed one.


----------



## Grampa67 (Mar 14, 2005)

Did the ups driver drop or toss it?


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

I also just received a replacement HWS for a failed hard drive. It was a refurb. The self install was a bit time consuming at about 2 hours. I suspect it was because the unit was previously used on the western arc as it did not want to relinquish sat 119 until I did a few restarts. Once it locked to EA it was good to go. We'll see how long it lasts.


----------



## comizzou573 (Aug 6, 2007)

I just received my third broken hopper from dish and this time its the internet.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

As someone who deals with Dish installs and service calls on a daily basis I can tell you there's no rash of bad Hoppers right now and the odds of you getting two bad ones in a row is very unlikely and three bad ones in a row is, well, even more unlikely obviously. So it's time to start looking at some other possible causes. The most common we run into is people who's houses have problems with the electrical system, usually not grounded properly or prone to surges on the local grid, of course no one ever wants to believe it, maybe because they don't want to pay an electrician. It sounds like these are receivers that Dish is sending you rather than having a tech bring them? Maybe it's a case of you having a UPS driver who's just especially rough in handling his packages? Is it absolutely impossible that you got three bad receivers in a row? No but it is so unlikely it's time to consider other possibilites. Maybe it's time to set up a service call and have a tech come out and see what they can figure out.


----------



## comizzou573 (Aug 6, 2007)

You are just saying that, so you dont lose customers.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I feel your pain... but you're the only one I've seen posting of receiving multiple bad Hoppers as replacements. It happens from time to time... but if Dish was sending you multiple bad replacements it would point to one of two truths:

1. They are sending out lots of bad receivers.

2. They hate you specifically.

IF #1 was true, we should be seeing more complaints... IF #2 was true, we would be in fantasy-land because that was just a joke to give a second option 

There must be something going on... either inside your house (like suggested with electrical problems) or a really poor-handling UPS driver. If it were me, I would want to rule those out before going further.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

My money is on a bad ground. That's not a guess, but from experience.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

comizzou573 said:


> You are just saying that, so you dont lose customers.


If we were losing customers over bad Hoppers I wouldn't care much because we sell both satellite services, so I'd just tell them to get Directv and we'd still make money. Also satellite is only a small part of our business so we don't count on it as a make or break, it's just a little extra for us. In any case the last "bad run" of receivers we ever had with Dish was with 922's a couple years back, we literally had a tech have to try like five of them at one install before he had a good one, but that's the only time we've run into that and like I said before we're having no problem with Hoppers right now or ever for that matter. I'd say your best bets are to either set up a service call or switch providers.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

tsmacro said:


> I'd say your best bets are to either set up a service call or switch providers.


And fix the underlying problem so you don't go through a slew of the new provider's receivers.


----------



## comizzou573 (Aug 6, 2007)

Its 95 dollars for service call, for a problem that is there mistake. Then since its an authorized retailer they try charge an extra 75 dollars. i aint paying a dime to scams.


----------



## comizzou573 (Aug 6, 2007)

They are sending another receiver out, problem is probably the tech person fixing receivers is probably taking shortcuts And fixing every 1 of 10. The 2nd receiver I got had a bad harddrive and they forgot to reformat the harddrive. It shows they dont replace the harddrive.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

If you aren't even going to consider the other advice, all I can say is good luck to you. If it were me there are only 2 logical options at this point:

1. You have a problem that you need to fix, or every receiver you get is going to break in your setup.

2. You are certain Dish is screwing you, in which case you should look to cut and run and get DirecTV or cable.

I'm not being snide... but I can't believe you're getting all the bad refurbs and nobody else is having this trouble... so it seems likely you might have a power or installation issue that isn't Dish's problem that you need to address.


----------



## comizzou573 (Aug 6, 2007)

Well I found out the problem, the receiver is staying locked on to the wrong ip address, from the previous owner. It picks up the internet connection, but the ip address is from the previous owner.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

Have you tried "Reset Network" button under "Network Setup: Broadband" settings?


----------



## comizzou573 (Aug 6, 2007)

yes I did : ) Reset button, just brings up old ip address of the receiver previous owner. Then I have to wait 24 hrs for it to pick up my internet signal, and doesn't even connect. Everything says failed on it.


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

Did you reboot the receiver by pulling the plug for 30 seconds?


----------



## comizzou573 (Aug 6, 2007)

yup I did that as well lol


----------



## comizzou573 (Aug 6, 2007)

Got new receiver and everything working : )


----------

